# Reducing Poa by using heatwaves



## David82 (Aug 12, 2020)

Last week, at the beginning of the local heatwave (8 days now), I verticutted my wet, Poa Annua infested lawn. I removed little tach, but a boatload of Poa Annua. Past blazing hot week, deepwatering every 2 day and a daily cooling mist when the sun was most active. My Kentucky Blue and Rye started filling in the blank spots. The heatwave is coming to an end and I also leveled with sand this summer and fertilized a lot. 
Not sure what to expect, as I broke a lot of maintenance rules during the summer &#128513;. Looking for advice to continu from here on.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Wow, your Yard is amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## David82 (Aug 12, 2020)

Couldn't keep myself from verticutting the lawn again today, another 15% of Poa Annua gone &#128513;. Summerstorm on the way, I hope it wil give the Kentucky Blue a boost. Got myself some Barenbrug RPR to overseed later this month. Already regret my purchase as I stumbled on Barenbrug Rapide RPR wich also includes Kentucky Blue. &#128580;
We'll see how the existing Kentucky Blue does. Still time to fill in...


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi David, :thumbup: I think I've got two boat loads of poa in my grass!! Your verticuting sounds a good idea, I should be doing the same. I'm just hoping the red thread stays away with our conditions at the moment. Keep us updated.


----------



## David82 (Aug 12, 2020)

So far, so good


----------



## David82 (Aug 12, 2020)

I just wonder if the poa will die late summer before it sprouts again? Or will the poa that survived this summer, continue to live on through the winter? If I read about 'annual', it mentions it will die before summer due to higher temperatures.


----------

